# Texas County 2014 Morel Hunt Update



## shelkicker

Went out today with my wife and so far zero mushrooms. We walked about 4 miles up and down souther slopes and in creek beds. Did have some rain the last few days, if the temps heat up and we get some more rain, I hope to see some next week. Did not take soil temp.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I'm on the Texas/Phelps County line. Got out yesterday and the woods are still sleeping. There are no mayapple shoots yet and the blackberries haven't sprouted, not to mention still no Redbud blooms, It sounds like the next several days and nights will be the warmest yet this year, so it's going to be any day now that Spring will have truly sprung. I'll be eating morels in about two weeks. A few weeks ago, I predicted the first finds to be around April 10, but I think it might be a few days later than that now. You're really close to me, so if you find any, I know I'd better look! Keep us posted!


----------



## shelkicker

Thanks for the info! We are on the north Texas line (mark twain area). My wife and I thought it would be too early yet (and thank you again for confirming), it was a great excuse for us to get out looking and exercise . I will definitely keep you posted on what/when we see sprouts. The walk earned us an in-tact 8 point skull, my guess was that it either died of black tongue, hunting season or coyote/bobcat attack. Perfectly white and very little gnaw marks from the critters. All the flesh and fur gone and looked like someone had already boiled it out. I will now ponder decor ideas for it. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Kicker, it sounds like we're neighbors! I live off of K hwy just a bit before you get to gov't land (Mark Twain). We should hook up when the season begins and maybe we could learn a little from each other! These warm days and nights are just what we need, but it still looks like the cold isn't over - back to the low 30's this weekend? It will be soon either way though, I'll be checking every day from here on out!


----------



## shelkicker

Yes it does! Were on the other side of the river around Slabtown, were probably only 5-7 miles apart as the crow flies. I am always looking to learn from folks (I am not a pro) nor have I found a honey spot yet, but I keep looking. I will keep you up on updates when I start seeing them!


----------



## garden

Hi Shell and Vibrant,
I am 2 counties east of you in Wayne Co. Missouri. I am going out today to check see how the woods are looking. Will be back on the board tonight and give you any reports I find. We should hit around the same time as you all over in Texas Co. our environment is pretty similar. I have high rolling hills with rocky creek bottom land and also farm bottom land where we put our game plots to look in. Good luck guys....


----------



## vibrantenergies

Slabtown is great! I love the nettle patches down the trail in back of the picnic area at the river access! It's a sea of green! Garden - Wayne county is great - I've spent a lot of time in Shannon county and I love that area!


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, Thanks offering to keep us in the loop!!! I will do the same if I see something!

Vibrantenergies, I took have spent much time in shannon county! Hauling canoes for the most part! I have some family in that area so that is primarily where I used to get Morels with my Grandpa. Souther Dent upper Shannon line. 

I dont know that I have been down that trail in the back of the picnic area but will definitly check it out this year since its right down from the house!


----------



## shelkicker

I have been down there, thats the mouth of patty creek. Very nice and yes I knwo what your talking about. Took me a second. Thats where the big bluff is and the creek meets the river.


----------



## garden

Hey Guys,
I was out and put some miles down today. It is still like winter woods. Nothing coming up on the hills, rocky bottoms or around our game plots in the fields. Tons of leaf litter and it is nice nd moist under it. There are some trees just budding and a little grass coming up in the south facing and sunny places. A whole lot of wild garlic/onion-not ramps. It was incredibly beautiful and nice to be outside though. I did find a really great 8 point shed with only a small chip which when my dad seen it, he promptly wanted lol. I have to teach class's tomm. but will be back at it Wed. if I can down in the swamps in Stoddard. I am off for a week next week. I hope they start somewhere. I agree with it probably being more than a week before anything even gets going, but who knows with the amazing little creatures, the elusive morel. Kindest regards...


----------



## shelkicker

Thanks for that info, that sounds a lot like our trip. Found deer head, enjoyed the weather, still looks like winter in the woods! I think we will try it again on Thursday. It will still probably be too early but it will be nice to get back outside and enjoy the weather. Will post an update Thursday!! Good luck!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden - thanks for the good update - we're getting close!!

Shellkicker - I teach a class in the Fall at the Shannondale craft camp and always have a blast while down in those hills. I think it's the prettiest place in the world! There are a lot of shrooms in that area too. You should have seen the piles of chanterelles I got around there last year!


----------



## shelkicker

Vibrantenergies, I know what you mean. I have relatives right down the road in pilgrams rest. Is Jeff still at Shannondale? Havent seen him in years but would see him on the gravel bar at pulltite when we were hauling canoes. Been to a few weddings at Shannondale. Small world!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Jeff is there. I expect to see him again this summer  Small world for sure. That is the spot at Slabtown I was talking about, BTW.


----------



## riddick54

plz post first finds in Texas county,long drive for me to come down for nothin.No beefsteaks? Should be up now?


----------



## garden

Vibrant and Shell, if you have time check out this video on youtube. It is called morel mushroom hunter; a son shares his fathers passion. These old guys share some great stories and some wisdom, like what the tops of elm trees look like. May we all live to hunt so long and have such great finds as these gentlemen did. Anyway it is something cool to even watch with the family while we wait for them to pop.
The weather is looking scary but seriously nice for you guys and me to get a pop out next week. Boorah! Lots of rain and warm weather.
I did see one dead black snake on the Co road today and my Grandpa always said after the first spring storm with loud thunder and lightning it wakes them all up real good. I don't care lol. Bring the snakes if the shrooms come with them..
Take care


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, Good stuff! Its really awesome to be able to spot the type of tree with no leaves. It can be a challenge just looking at bark. I know you can definitely make a determination based on limb pattern, the way the roots look and the bark. I will add this to my memory as I go out searching. If someone else is driving or I am walking, I always try to determine the various types of trees, I struggle because some are hard to tell apart with no leaves. 

Black snakes are good to have around, my wife make me haul the ones we see off. I tried to tell her they take care of mice, rats etc, but she wont have it. LOL


----------



## toolman1

i have been down here in tx 4 35years n wondering were a man can find rooms morel type, place n what kind off trees do they grow around...thanks, joe myers from lamarque,tx 77568 close to the gulf


----------



## shelkicker

Toolman, The elusive Morel only grows in certain areas with all the right conditions (I MEAN EVERYTHING HAS TO BE RIGHT). This is the reason why they are so sought after. To my knowledge you cannot replicate it in a greenhouse or non wild conditions. There might be some in the eastern part of texas, not sure about the dry parts. You will find them around dying or deal Elms Ash and even other hardwoods like Oaks. I am not a pro at finding them but the timing has to be right and you have to be consistent when the conditions are right. Good place is in creek or river bottoms, along fence rows down at my uncles farm is where we used to find a lot of them. I hope this helps.


----------



## shelkicker

Update: I stopped and talked to a neighbor on the way home in the creek bed to ask if he needed help. He said he was mushroom hunting. I then asked if he had any luck and he said not yet.


----------



## toolman1

would u tell me if any 1 is having any luck n were ...thanks


----------



## garden

Hey Shell and Vibrant,
Did you guys see the Current Finds section on the site Morel Mushroom Hunting Dot Com? They found them in Branson and a few other places in dry creek beds on April 1st. I would say after this storm front pass's we may be into some little blacks or grays. LOL I am so happy. I am off for 8 days after today. I will be out there. Cold front for us next week will make them grow slower probably but it's ok cause it will be a longer season maybe. Regards..


----------



## turick

I know they swore it wasn't an April Fools joke, but it still concerns me they posted that they found them on April 1st


----------



## toolman1

i still have not got a answer from were u hunt mushrooms in texas n what kind off tree r best 2 look around..thanks


----------



## smguffer

toolman nobody is going to tell you exactly where they hunt.. but here are my tips:

start the hunting season looking around river bottoms. they seem to prefer dead/dying elm trees and ash trees. Thats where most people report their finds. It's possible to find them around other trees but those seem to be the most popular.

If you can find an area of woods that has recently been logged or burned down, that may be pretty promising as well. 

later in the season (about a week or two after you see them pop up) you can start looking around hill sides as well. 

when do you start looking? SOON!

I once had a guy tell me to start looking as soon as i saw my first yellow dandy-lion weed pop out of the ground, i've stuck to that and it's worked pretty good. i normally start finding them within a week after seeing the dandy-lion.


----------



## garden

Toolman,
I looked back on your posts and see where you posted your address. You are in Texas the *State*... This is a thread for Texas a *County* in southern Missouri. You indicated that you are close to the gulf. Therefore you need to go to the top of this page where it says "Message Boards" and click on it. When it opens then click on the state of Texas and that is where you will find threads with information about your state.
I worked down there for a few years and was at the Naval Air Station at Corpus Christi for a while but never hunted Morels down there. I understand that the kinds of trees and environment is totally different down there. If I was you I would search this site, the web and also look on Youtube. Kindest regards and best of luck.


----------



## shelkicker

Update: Checked both Saturday and today. Not seeing anything yet. Covered quite a bit of ground. Reading that they are popping south, shouldn't be long if the temps hold up for us! Will be going again everyday this week to try and locate!


----------



## garden

Hey Shell,
Did you see on Chris Matherly's site "Morel Mushroom Hunting dot com" on the progression map the ones he reported being found in south east MO? I saw that there are about 5 finds but no photo's. 
I am like you, I have looked a lot but our woods up here in the hills are pretty much more like winter than spring. There are now some Wild Plum blooming but no Redbud yet. I was going to go after church but family thing came up. I am going tomorrow though. I am not a pro like some of these guys but I do try really hard lol
One cool thing I saw on the way to the fire dept. yesterday was a fully mature bald eagle and 2 young ones on our farm. My nephew was fishing and said they saw 4 adults and the 2 young ones later. They surely are something beautiful to see.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden - I've seen a lot of raptors the past few days, especially owls! I found the first mayapple sprout on my property yesterday. I have never found a morel here before I have seen a toothwort flower, and they have yet to surface yet, so it could be another week until we see anything! It's starting to be spring-like, but not there yet!


----------



## garden

Hey Vibrant and Shell, I saw some of the photo's on the other site (morel mushroom hunting dot com) There were multiple reports of false morels and photos of them. What do you guys think about them as in, do you think morels come up where they do? only later? Do you think they always come before the morels? 
And what do you think about people eating them? My brother and his wife who are both pretty tough and state corrections officers eat them... And they do not hurt them at all, in fact they prefer them over morels. I would not eat one at all but they always ask me to give them the ones I find. I have found them nearly as big as soft balls near this old sawmill site on the St. Francis river, but no morels within several hundred yards.
It's raining and cold here today in the hills. Old man winter is stubbornly hanging on. We were going to fix a gate cable and put up cameras where people have been trespassing but are going to put it off. Trespassers cost us money and time and hard work. Plus they throw their junk down in the beautiful woods. OK I will be quite on that one. Later guys. Hopefully we will have some morels frying up for our family soon....


----------



## vibrantenergies

Garden - I'm surprised to hear about trespassers! Most folks around here know better, but I guess it takes a special type to trash the woods...

As for false morels, I have yet to ever see one! My wife is a real mycophobe, so it's hard enough to convince her of the safety of the most famous edibles, but she knows about the poisonings caused by falsies and therefore would never try one! I have read a lot, and talked to a lot of old-timers, and I am not ready to try them myself! I am intrigued by the fact that some people are poisoned and some eat them every year without issue. Maybe someday some old timer will convince me to try them...


----------



## shelkicker

Garden,

I did look at that map and it appears the growth is heading north! Good news for us. Awesome on the Bald Eagle. My wife and I were leaving our road last winter and saw one flying with a Squirrel in its talons, very low to the road so we got a good look at it! 

As far as the false morels go, I just stick with the ones I know are safe. I avoid all things that do not have the very distinctive look of a morel. I love poke salad stalk (when you pull the stringy part, chop it, bread it and fry like okra) but I hear some poke salad is also poisonous. My grandmother grew up in KY so she had all kinds things that she learned to eat as a child. It never hurt me and grandpa loved it too!!


----------



## shelkicker

I forgot to add that I think those little buggers are finally growing. I don't have any evidence to support it other than it just feels right for later this week and this weekend. lol


----------



## garden

Hey guys I was out in the rain yesterday morning lol. I know, no one can say I don't try. Plum trees are blooming up here in the hills but still no may apples up or trillium. The ground under the leaf litter is really nice and moist. Just prime. I found some amber Jelly Roll/Witches Butter and some beautiful Turkey Tail mushroom clusters.
You won't believe how they got that big cable down. They run thru it with their vehicle.. It was clamped to an oak on one side and locked with a chain on the other side with a post in the middle. They ran thru it and of course the chain broke but they went over the post and bent it and drug it right out of the ground. Incredible. And then when I was in the woods I found about 10 trees back there marked with ribbon!. I took it all down and set up some cameras. What a drag. We still haven't got the cable fixed. They tore down our purple tape signs but I am putting them back up and we have decided to do some things and then have them prosecuted. What is bad is that there is thousands and thousands of acres of National forest all around here that anybody can go on. So when I am off work and could be hunting and fishing I have to do this instead. OK I am done griping for a while lol
Good luck guys, let me know how it's going over there.


----------



## vibrantenergies

The woods are finally starting to awaken! I found some mayapple spikes today and a few little white trillium blooms. Still no toothwort or Devil's Urns, both of which are good indicators for my patch of land. Others may get some blacks sooner than me, as all the morels on this land are common yellow morels. Closer we get...


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, I don't know how serious you are about catching those folks but they do sell some long range wireless cameras. The thought is that you can sit at your house, record, and monitor activity on it without constantly needing to go to the location. Thought I would mention that. If someone steals a game cam, they have the evidence, if your writing the video via wireless to a home PC, stealing the camera wont do any good. You have the culprits pictures at your house on your PC where you can conveniently send email to the local sheriffs dpt!!!! Of course range might be an issue depending on how far, how many valleys etc are between you and the spot.


----------



## shelkicker

Alright folks. Off work today and heading to cover some ground. I hope to have some pictures for you all when I come back. If not then Ill wait a day or so and hit it again. I hope to see some sprouts!


----------



## happyhippies

Hello there, new hunters here! We are looking for advice on hunting techniques and when/where to look. We are 9 miles north of Licking, MO. We are not too far from vibrantenergies, actually. I presume the mushrooms should be out and popping up now due to the rain we've had. Wondering when the best time is to look, the day after a rain? Any and all advice would be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## garden

Hey Shellkicker, Good luck on your hunt. I am getting ready to head out into the woods myself. Hey, could you get me the names of those camera systems or model numbers etc? I sure would appreciate it. Thanks
Happyhippies, The best thing to do now is learn your trees and just get out there and lay down some miles looking. If they are not up yet in your hills (which are similar to mine) they soon will be. Good luck.


----------



## dark_star88

found 5 small greys in dent county, left them to grow. south facing hill under a small ash tree. can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, I will dig up the makers of those cameras when I get a chance and post it! 

Update: Ok today I covered a ton of ground (got the Diesel Ranger out), it made things way easy to cover lots of ground but still did not see any morels. No may apples in the woods but some promising vegetation growth! I did see a few dog woods blooming, that was very nice.
I covered some pretty awesome creek areas, ridges, valleys, and even the woods behind the house. I took my binoculars this time and my two small fuzzy Jack Russell friends. They didn't find anything either. I will go again tomorrow. Were about in the prime time for these but would like to see more promising signs (may apple etc.). I may have overlooked some very small ones, I was just basically scouting my route as well as adding a pretty good seclusive creek that had water in it to my sites to check list. It was so far back in the woods and hard to access, I hope it becomes my honey hole. I also went to a larger creek where folks have been known to look for morels and nothing there either. 
I will have to just be consistent and keep on checking. I will try again tomorrow. I did see some other strange mushroom growths but I don't know enough about them to really be sure what they were. It looked like a sponge or something.


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, The first link is a camera (if you have cell service in your area) will send you an MMS alert to phone or laptop when motion is detected. It may actually send the photo right to your mobile device (didn't really read too much on the first one). Kind of the same with second link. The below links should get you started with your research and knowing whats available. There are tons of wireless long range cameras. Some of them go long range from the woods straight to your house via WiFi, the two below sit out in the woods (where hopefully there is cell tower connection) then send straight to your devices. This could possibly allow you to catch someone in the act. 

http://www.amazon.com/ScoutGuard-SG580M-8M-Mobile-Scouting-Hunting/dp/B00ENEABCG/ref=sr_1_1?s=hunting-fishing&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1397088128&amp;sr=1-1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HCO-UM562-GSM-Wireless-Trail-Scouting-Game-Camera-Email-Text-Message-/281294008362


----------



## garden

Thanks Shell, I appreciate that. We don't have any cell service out here but it is a place to start. 
My day was a lot like yours. No morels. No false morels. I covered a lot of ground. I am going to hit some bottom land tomorrow morning, down in Stoddard Co. There were little May apples down there several days ago. It is the latest year for me I think. Usually I have at least a few during the first week of April. We only have wild plum in bloom here so far but some budding going on with some other trees. I mowed my yard and noticed my Lilac bush is budding out real nice and so is the Forsythia. Also a baby snake in the grass.
Good luck to everyone and thanks again Shell for the info...


----------



## vibrantenergies

Hey Happy hippie neighbors! It's good to see you guys on here! We should get together the next few days and go hunting. I plan to spend a lot of time in the woods during morels season this year!

We're getting close at my place, I bet there are some tiny little grays under the leaves right now! I'm going to check today thoroughly...


----------



## happyhippies

Thanks for the info guys. We spent some time out this morning but have not found anything yet. I've done research to make sure we're checking in the proper habitat and such. Can't wait to find some! Keep us updated!


----------



## shelkicker

Update: Went out all day today and found a totally new awesome creek area that I didnt even know existed. It has tons of Elm trees and flowing water. Very hard to get to but the Ranger did it with ease. It appears to be a horse riding trail as I ran into a few riders. That did not stop my pursuit. I actually saw lots of May Apples coming up in that valley. No Morels yet. I again covered a huge amount of ground and even checked other creeks and places I had found them before, still nothing. I will skip tomorow and hit it saturday I think. Thats all I have for now!


----------



## roughneckrage

I live in houston mo, haven't found any yet.


----------



## garden

I went to some great places yesterday. It was nearly 75 degrees here and just gorgeous. There are May Apples coming up on the lowland creek bottoms as well as Bloodroot and Wild Sweet William, and some Redbuds blooming. Some grasses coming up as well, but no morels... lol ... Very slow start in the Eastern Ozarks. But, I could almost sense them yesterday. I have to work the next 6 days, but they should be in full swing by then. Can't wait until my work is over next Thursday.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Woohoo!!

I found these two little baby grays near a couple dying Elm trees this morning! They're about a half inch tall, so we'll see how much they grow the next couple of days. I'd say a few more days and it will be time to hunt daily!

This was the first one!



And since I know some folks need this  ...



Then a few feet away this guy was peeking out right next to a baby mayapple! This morel is even smaller than the other one!



Get your walking boots on and sharpen those Elm and Ash finders - the time is here!


----------



## garden

LOL WTG Vibrant... First find of the eastern hill counties... Were they on hilltops, ridges, bottoms, etc? Trying to ascertain where to start first. Were there many oaks, cedars or pines in the area? They sort of look like blondes. I am wondering if we have entirely skipped over the blacks and grays. Thanks and Great JOB...


----------



## vibrantenergies

Grays are the same species as yellows, they are just smaller due to being the beginning of their season - they will grow into big yellows, if conditions are helpful (moisture and temp). I have yet to find any black morels - ever - I fear they are rare around here, but everyone finds yellows in the area. They were on a small ridge, by two small Elms - both dying and covered in witches' brooms. I find one or two morels under them every year. There are also a few nice hickories and red and white oaks right in the vicinity. I checked the bottom nearest these two and nothing yet. Truly any day now, though. I think I'll go out tomorrow and see if I can't find some for dinner down by the river somewhere. I'm going to be hitting up a bunch of new spots, so some honey holes may be discovered! 

Good luck, all!


----------



## shelkicker

Awesome find Vibrant!!!! Looks GOOD!! We went again today and hit a creek area with a ton of Elms, nothing. That particular creek bottom does not have much growth yet. I am thinking its because no sunlight. Went up on some ridges but couldnt locate many elms. Tomorrow we will hit the woods hard as I am sure if your finding some they have to be growing somewhere around me. I hope tomorrow brings us some kind of sighting. If so I will snap a picture with date/time and post here. I am getting pretty excited and cant wait to find something. I think I will go back down to that one creek where I saw the may apples at about the same growth of the one in your pic. I will look extra hard around that whole area. Great photos!!


----------



## mushmouth86

Nice!!! I'm In Iowa I love seeing finds so close.


----------



## happyhippies

Hey great job Vibrant! Awesome to see some are popping up. We went out today for th majority of the day &amp; nothing yet. We did however find 2 other types of mushrooms. We are not sure the kind &amp; was looking for some insight. The first, I'm not sure is a type of mushroom, might be something else. It was growing on a dead log, bright orange, very squishy to the touch &amp; when poked they exploded. Curious if anyone knows what this is. Sorry I didn't get a picture of them. The second we found several of &amp; are definitely mushrooms, found near bottoms of trees. They are fresh but VERY hard (I mean rock hard). We picked them &amp; will take pictures to see if anyone can identify them.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Happypippies - The orange stuff sounds like withces' butter, but if it was on cedar, then it was probably cedar apple rust. We get tons of it around here hanging slimily all over the cedars...

I'll have to check out the others you found, but if they are super hard, chances are they are not edible. 

This year seems slow still to me! I still haven't seen any Devil's Urns or redbud blossoms! At least I know the shrooms are coming very soon!


----------



## shelkicker

Update: Found tons of Elms in a secluded creek bed, 5 miles off gravel, then another two miles down steep terrain. Many of the Elms had either fallen over or bark falling off. Many were alive and well. May apples everywhere, zero Morels. Going slow for me too. I will wait until Monday and hit it again after the rain tomorrow, maybe I will get lucky. Its slow here too but i know right about the time I dont look they will be popping out. Consistency my friends. LOL. Only those who havent tasted their greatness would wonder why we spend so much time hunting them.


----------



## garden

OK shroomers, for inspiration go to the Arkansas message board and click on 2014 and go to the last page and see what Glassman pulled out of the woods yesterday 4-12-14, south and west of us in Yell Co. AR. One of the nicest motherloads I have seen this year near us. I have never heard anyone say they got tired of picking morels and quit lol... Maybe soon they will be moving north to us!


----------



## roughneckrage

So, does anybody have any great morel recipes? Also love the rain but I know freezing temps will set us back


----------



## smguffer

i just saute` mine in butter. im not too fancy lol

sometimes i'll eat them just like that, or put them in a pasta..or even on a steak with some melted swiss cheese on top of it all. 


i'll probably try googling/youtubing a good recipe this season for breading them though.


----------



## roughneckrage

Yeah I always enjoy simplicity. I love morels, with frog legs from the previous year. I'm hoping to find some morels after freeze this week. The time is about to start here in Houston.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Cook up some spicy sausage and then mix that with cream cheese. Stuff your morel, then throw that in an egg wash and some Andy's chicken bredding and throw that in the skillet. YUM, YUM!! My mouth is salivating just typing this.


----------



## vibrantenergies

I found four more baby grays yesterday under the same Elm trees as the first ones a few days earlier. Tonight's freeze might slow them down a bit, but not much I think. It's been pretty warm for several days and it is supposed to warm right back up by Wednesday, so hopefully the morels won't be scared away! I'm going to look today - hopefully I'll find some dinner!


----------



## toolman1

did i hear that they were about 2 pop up in the houston tx, area


----------



## roughneckrage

No toolman, Houston mo


----------



## garden

Vibrant WTG.. And I do not think the freeze will much affect us because probably 99% of our morels are tiny babies or still underground. Also, we have the benefit of our very thick leaf litter covering the ground (and the morels) in most places. It will act as great insulation against the freeze or frost. Also the sunshine and heat will warm up the surface very quickly in the mornings. While I am not a biologist or anything I am a hillbilly woman of 49 who has been gardening and gathering herbs in these hills and mountains all my life as did generations of my family before me. In the past I have always protected tender young plants that were several inches above ground from hard freezes and frosts with just thin plastic jugs or old buckets. Maybe I am being hopeful or over optimistic but I still think we are going to have a banner year! lol 
I kind of thought this would happen because my horses still have a heavy winter coat and that is very unusual.
Well, I am also a nurse and have to work thru Thurs. or Friday so keep me posted as I can't be out in the woods too much. Good luck to all.
Morel Maniac.. That recipe sounds just amazing! I will tweek the spice and filling a little but it makes me very hungry.. Thanks


----------



## vibrantenergies

Checked my liitle guys by the Elm trees yesterday andx there are now almost TWENTY little morels popping up around them! There is even a two=fer and a couple separate clusters. I walked an Elm and Ash filled creek bottom and didn't find any though. I found some as yet unopened up Devil's Urns and that is a good indicator that it's almost time for the good harvests. IT usually gets into full swing about a week after I see the Urns, so by the beginning of next week, it will be on for sure...


----------



## roughneckrage

I went out today for about 5 hours, didn't have any luck, get to go again Friday. May apples are starting to sprout right now here.


----------



## shelkicker

Good job Vibrant!! Still no sightings here. I haven't been out since Saturday. Waiting a bit for the warm to come back then I will go back to my new found treasure trove of Elms!


----------



## roughneckrage

Can anybody tell me why it's best to go in the morning?


----------



## smguffer

i can think of only 2 reasons

1) early bird gets the worm .. if you're first in the woods you're less likely to have someone hunt the same spot 4 hours before you

2) the night dew keeps the morels moist... so a morel that's fresh at 8am might not be very fresh at noon.


----------



## morelmaniac96

When you get out in the woods before the sun has crested, there are no shadows, thus making it easier to spot your treasure. This holds true for overcast days as well. Good luck to all !!


----------



## roughneckrage

Found 3 little greys today, I'd say Monday will give way for alot of morels


----------



## vibrantenergies

I found two nice yellows Saturday and three yesterday. It's definitely the verge of the bigger flushes, but we needed rain although it did rain a bit overnight and hopefully isn't done yet. Let us all know when the BIG finds happen!!


----------



## shelkicker

Ok I haven't posted in awhile been working. Found two nice morels today after work, how to post pictures ?? Hmmm


----------



## shelkicker

Posted my photos to message board!


----------



## vibrantenergies

I have found just over a hundred nice yellows the past two days! A lot of them were on gentle slopes with large shelves of rock out-croppings. Some were in the creek bottoms as well, but they have yet to produce very many. How's all my neighbors doing?


----------



## 1ozarkguide

My son and I took a float on the Current in Dent Co. and found 1 tater sack full ...... so theyre up! Havent gone back since the rain we got Sunday night but that should make conditions supperb. Foundem on a slight slope higher than the sandy loam of the bottoms. Good Luck!


----------



## toolman1

has any 1 found any m r in tx :wink:


----------



## garden

Hey Vibrant and Shell,
How are you guys making out over there? Very, very poor here. Weirdest season I have seen in a long time. A month ago I would have told you it will be a banner year, but not now, at least for me anyway. When I could hunt I didn't find any and now I have nasty pneumonia : ( ... Anyway, hope you guys are making out better. Sure would like to hear that someone in the hills is killing it. And see some pics. As for me, a great young man north of here is going to hook me up. I will post when he does. Kindest regards


----------



## vibrantenergies

Bummer Garden! I have been imagining my fellow hillpeople finding big piles, not sitting home majorly sick! 

I have found far fewer on my land this season than the last two years, but it hasn't been disastrous. A few previously reliable spots didn't do squat though! I have checked a few creek beds lined with old Elm trees and been skunked in at least half the spots I've explored. When I got to each spot and checked out the trees, ground cover, etc., they looked like prime spots, but they were anything but!

I'm not complaining though, and the season isn't totally over, although I bet there's a lot of dried up unfound morels out now. Not sure if we have too much longer, but I will keep looking until there is no more sign of morels!

Get wrll, Garden! Have you ever hunted these hills for other species? I find tons of four or five different species every year, and would be happy to teach others how to do the same! The chanterelles were especially plentiful last year!


----------



## garden

Hey Vibrant,
I hope you find a truckload of morels. Yes, we have other species. A lot of chanterelles usually and in the fall a major abundance of the coral kind which I love fried. I don't really eat any other kinds. There is a lot of other mushrooms. Tons of turkey tails and others. Take good care and thanks...
ps If you get a good haul post pics. At least I can see some lol


----------



## morels79

anyone findin any still in texas or pulaski? im gonna go hit a spot that we found a pound of whites last Saturday hopefully a big mess of yellows this Saturday. Good luck to all you other hunters be safe and ill post pics


----------



## morels79




----------



## shelkicker

Garden, sorry to hear about the bad luck. I've had a bit of a slow season. I'll find one or two then walk lots 
And not see a thing. It seems to be sporadic for me this year. I did get to eat a few so not complaining. 
I hope you find some stragglers. I may go look today if I can get my choirs done.


----------



## garden

Hey Shell,
It's all good you know lol. Sometimes it rains and sometimes it pours and for me this year a drought. Now I am focusing on Ginseng. I had no idea how much it is worth and I know where literally hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of plants are. It looks like Christmas money... I know how to do sustainable harvest and replant the seeds in the fall when I hunt. My uncle Levi (who taught me) found one of the largest roots ever found in Missouri. The univ. of Missouri came down to look at it. Now I am excited again lol


----------



## morels79

where can you sell ginseng?


----------



## garden

Well, you can sell it at Ellington and at Perryville and I heard there is a guy who buys it in Jackson. Also some town called Eolia? Go to the Wildgrown website and it gives you their number and address. However, it is illegal to buy it or sell it right now. It is not in season. Kindest regards.


----------



## shelkicker

Garden, my wife and I spoke about digging ginsing. I know nothing about it but am very excited to look this year. What does it look like? What is the season? Do you dig the whole root? I am brand new to it but saw a show where they were digging it up and I got excited. I'll do some research on it.


----------



## garden

Hi Shell,
I sent you an email about some stuff on it and here is some stuff I would like to share about it. First, let me say that there are many folks who know more than me but I would like to share this. OK, first go on youtube and on the internet and learn everything you can. It is common looking, nothing fancy about it so it doesn't stand out. I would be happy to show you and your wife if ever we could meet up. Yes, it is very important to dig the entire root because buyers from asia believe in mystical things about all its parts and pay a LOT more money for whole roots, even the fibers below the legs of the root. You can only dig from Sept 1 to March 15 in Missouri I think but MDC has the rules on it. And sell from Sept. 15 to March 15 I think. It is ILLEGAL to hunt on all of Mark Twain I think. And an enormous fine if they catch you.
Shell, our hills with their hardwood forests produce some excellent Seng and very potent. I had no idea how much they are paying us for it. 
OK, never take it before the berries turn red around the end of August thru Sept. or it can't ever grow back. When you find it, never take a plant that is too young or little with less than 3 prongs in MO, I think 4 prongs in some states. When you find one with red berries, just gently mash the berry and replant the seeds right around your plant. I go about a foot or so and an inch or two. Never ever take the whole patch. We used to take one third and then many more will come up and you can hunt the patch about every year or two. I hope everyone reading this will please only harvest it in a sustainable way or someday we will not any seng any more. It's happened in a lot of states. The hunters greed for the money and no care for the plant has made it nearly extinct in places.
Never take pictures of your plants with cell phones or fancy new cameras and publish them on the internet because they have gps tracking and someone will come and get your roots. I would bank on it. Check the laws but I am not sure if MO requires a permit to hunt on public land. My hunting will be on private so it doesn't require a permit. 
China is absolutely crazy for our wild ginseng since they have hunted theirs to near extinction and my mouth fell open when I saw what they are willing to do to get it.
It really is easy to find, easier than morels in my opinion and your country and all the counties around us are prime for some of the best seng out there. You should start now finding the plants, you and your wife, and learning everything you can Shell, then when the fall comes I gaurentee you guys will be on it! 
We are having a dinner and a cemetery meeting after church today and when I get home this evening I will try to send you some info I like by the email message. Kindest regards...


----------

